# K and F (New Shrimp Store)



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

*No Bluff! No Joke! this time...*

Frank opened up a new shrimp store in town, it's called K and F Aquactic Designs!!!



Location is at

Splendid China Mall
4675 Steeles Ave. East, Unit 1B29
Toronto, ON M1V 4S5

Telephone: 416 616 3883

Here are some pictures for you to view! It's very nice and CLEAN!  40 Tanks in total!!!!


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

WOW.....looks fantastic. I like the design too. Easy to see into the tanks with good lighting.

I will have to go see Frank....have missed him, he's such an awesome guy


----------



## Jiinx (Apr 5, 2012)

Wow! Was not expecting that! That's fantastic! Good for him!


----------



## menagerie (Mar 18, 2006)

All the best Frank!!

You do need a new sign maker though.


----------



## kevinli1021 (Sep 9, 2010)

So exciting! This place looks so nice!


----------



## aaronc (Jul 24, 2008)

Congrats Frank! Nice to see you back!


----------



## Dee2010 (Mar 26, 2013)

Going to check the shop out tomorrow


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

That store looks great! I might check it out.


----------



## Dee2010 (Mar 26, 2013)

Checked out the store nice setup, franks got some nice looking plants and quite a bit of moss.
Nice and informative guy to deal with so had to get some plants


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Definitely going to check this out.


----------



## bluberrymuffin (May 7, 2011)

Awesome, good for Frank! Will try to stop by tomorrow to check it out


----------



## supershrimp (Dec 29, 2011)

Is his shrimp stock full ? Any higher grade stuff?


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

What kind of shrimps does he currently have? Crystals, Taiwans?


----------



## chance (Mar 12, 2013)

The highest grade I see at the store is Golden bees. The rest are fire red, yellow with the line on back, blue shrimp not sure if its velvet, wild rice shrimp, amanos and pumkin shrimp. Quite a lot of plants and moss. And fan shrimp. He said he will get the higer end in soon.


----------



## supershrimp (Dec 29, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up Chance. Saves me a drive....for now


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Looks great, I'm happy that he restored his business!


----------



## kevinli1021 (Sep 9, 2010)

To all shrimpsters and aquascapists this store was fantastic. I really enjoyed browsing around. Although small, the quality and quantity that this store carries is superb. Frank is also one very sociable and friendly individual. He is also one of the most informed and educated hobbyist. I recommend anyone who is into aquaria to check his store out. I hope everyone supports this store and keep it running for years to come.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Stopped by to see Frank's new setup (he immediately recognized me even after a year ) today and bought some of his golden shrimps and some betta food (my boys are sooo darned fussy they only want Bio-gold )

We chatted for about an hour and what a wealth of information that man is, he certainly knows his stuff! He will be getting an order of Taiwans/Crystals in a couple of weeks (delay caused from heavy rains in Taiwan/Asia right now, making shipping hard) can't wait to see what comes in! 

He also is looking at getting in some of the Sulawesi shrimps too (can't wait for that one, Im setting up my tank now in anticipation) as he is an avid fan of these shrimps and wants to personally try them out! Hope its some of the rarer ones too.

The store is small, but compact and I like that you can see the shrimps from the window looking out into the mall area....great passerby traffic! Good lighting and details on each tank. He had some really neat Yellow Poso Tylomenia snails, nice big size.

His Red Rili and Blue Silk(solid blue rili shrimps) were very nice quality.
Looks good Frank....will be dropping in regularly on our bi-weekly trips out to see relatives.


----------



## kevinli1021 (Sep 9, 2010)

I am setting up a Sulawesi tank as well. Already have all the hardscape laid out and getting the water parameters right. I really hope Frank can have his shipment come in since I don't think I can find Sulawesi shrimps anywhere else in GTA and I really don't want the hassle to buy it from aquabid.


----------



## Jiinx (Apr 5, 2012)

Anyone know what type of fish livestock he has? Before he closed down, I had gotten quite a few cardinals from him, which are still with me. I was hoping to add a few more!


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Sarah, he doesn't have a lot of fish, mostly small types like neon tetras, and I got 6 of these lovely runnynose tetras as dither fish for my ram tanks....works great.

Now IF I could only get them to breed


----------



## cape (Jun 18, 2010)

Very nice clean store.


----------



## Bwhiskered (Oct 2, 2008)

Good luck with the new store Frank. My wife is a shrimp fan and I'm sure I will have to make a visit.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

So I decided to visit Frank at his new store, I went up and down 3 times cannot find this place. Did he close down already?


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

coldmantis said:


> So I decided to visit Frank at his new store, I went up and down 3 times cannot find this place. Did he close down already?


LOL, that store is hard to find. Everytime I need to circle a couple of times before I can see it.

It's at the left side of the main entrance, in the 2nd or 3rd corridor. Or is that the 4th? LOL


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

on the first floor right? I checked there a few times. nada


----------



## AquaticPulse (Jun 19, 2011)

solarz said:


> LOL, that store is hard to find. Everytime I need to circle a couple of times before I can see it.
> 
> It's at the left side of the main entrance, in the 2nd or 3rd corridor. Or is that the 4th? LOL


Haha me too. I believe its the 3rd corridor on the left when you enter. Near the end. Second last one if I had to guess.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

coldmantis said:


> on the first floor right? I checked there a few times. nada


It was there when I last visited a couple of weeks ago. I would be seriously surprised if it's gone already.


----------



## Dee2010 (Mar 26, 2013)

I went up and down too but it should be there on the first floor just don't really notice it when you walk by blends in to well with other stores and unfortunately the sign doesn't really help either.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

I dont' know what to say, I went there maybe a week and a half ago. looking at the pics of the first page I really really don't think I can miss a bunch of tanks against the shop window. Unless he was closed on that day which was a weekend and decided to block off the view on the windows with something so you can't see the tanks inside which wouldn't make sense.


----------



## zzz (Sep 18, 2013)

He didn't close, store is still there- visited it this weekend. It's on the ground floor, when you enter through the main entrance there's a big stage, go behind it and then take the second aisle left (i.e. not the one behind the stage, but the next one). His store is on the right side, but it can be easily overlooked as the store window is not too big. Alternatively there is somewhere inside a map of the mall (that's how I found it for the first time)


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

zzz said:


> He didn't close, store is still there- visited it this weekend. It's on the ground floor, when you enter through the main entrance there's a big stage, go behind it and then take the second aisle left (i.e. not the one behind the stage, but the next one). His store is on the right side, but it can be easily overlooked as the store window is not too big. Alternatively there is somewhere inside a map of the mall (that's how I found it for the first time)


thanks I take another look the next time.


----------



## zzz (Sep 18, 2013)

It's really worth to search for it, it has nice choice of shrimps.
On a side note- he also sells some mosses and plants, but unfortunately they are infested by algae and snails


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

how is their shrimp stock? and do they carry fish for small tanks?


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Hitch said:


> how is their shrimp stock? and do they carry fish for small tanks?


I've heard Frank say that he's not planning to get any more fish and will be selling shrimps only in the future.


----------

